# Best timeshares on big island?



## Ryes (Mar 6, 2019)

HI there, I will be going to the big island in Hawaii around mid october and am wondering which timeshares I should be looking into to try to find a rental... My dates are very specific (oct 12-19) so it means I have to be more open for which timeshares in order to find something, but I really don't want to stay in somewhere not nice.  

I love the marriotts and westins so hoping for something of similar quality.   I looked on redweek and at the moment there are zero places available for those dates.  Anyway, any assistance on which are the better time shares on the big island would be appreciated.  I am not fussy on which part of the big island since we have to fly into hilo for a certain reason, and we have to fly out of kona when leaving.


----------



## bizaro86 (Mar 6, 2019)

The Waikoloa timeshares (3 by HGVC and one by Marriott) are probably the nicest. We stayed at Kings' Land earlier this year and thought it was Marriott/Westin quality or better.


----------



## ared505 (Mar 6, 2019)

The Bay Club is under the umbrella of the HGVC and closer to the big hotel, King's Court, Queens Marketplace, and A' beach. Several years ago we toured the Paniolo Greens, which is on a golf course but--importantly--7 miles inland.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 6, 2019)

I'm sure the reason you're asking is because your dates are Ironman Week on the Big Island.  At this late date, I'd suggest you take anything you can get.

Dave


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Mar 7, 2019)

We really like the Waikaloa Beach Resort area.  Our favorite location is Kings Land by HGV, I think its most resort like, with an amazing pool and nice pool bar.  Kohala Suites and Bay Club by HGV are also nice.  Bay Club seems boring compared to Kings Land to me, but many people really like Bay Club for its large units.

We toured the Marriott time share right after it opened.  The rooms are nice, but converted from a hotel and don't have kitchens.  

I think there a number of timeshares in Kona area, but those are older and smaller from what i have seen.

If not fixed on a Timeshare, there are quite a few condos in the Waikaloa Beach resort and many owners rent those via the standard rental sites.


----------



## talkamotta (Mar 7, 2019)

I like wyndham kona the best.  The iron man will go right past that resort. But you should take anything you can get.


----------



## jlp879 (Mar 7, 2019)

There are quite a few older and smaller timeshares in the Kona area.  What I like about about them is that most are walking distance to town and small coves or beaches.  They feel like small communities and are cozy and quaint.  

All the Waikoloa timeshares are much newer with all the bells and whistles but I wouldn't discount the Kona area timeshares, especially for convenience and ease of travel.


----------



## triangulum33 (Mar 9, 2019)

jlp879 said:


> There are quite a few older and smaller timeshares in the Kona area.  What I like about about them is that most are walking distance to town and small coves or beaches.  They feel like small communities and are cozy and quaint.
> All the Waikoloa timeshares are much newer with all the bells and whistles but I wouldn't discount the Kona area timeshares, especially for convenience and ease of travel.



I agree with this.  Waikoloa is the mega resort area, Kona and south to Captain Cook area are small interesting towns with coffee, nut and fruit farms, and great views of the ocean.

One obvious, but often underestimated characteristic of the Big Island is its size.  Two points that look relatively close together on the map can take longer than expected to travel.  Waikoloa for example is 45min to Kona and about 2hrs to Volcanoes National Park.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 9, 2019)

triangulum33 said:


> Waikoloa for example is 45min to Kona and about 2hrs to Volcanoes National Park.



Add traffic, darkness, or poor weather, and the travel times go up.  During the Ironman competition, all bets are off.  If OP wants a perfect place to stay, that's fine, and at probably any other time of year it would be an option.  But to ask in March for an event happening in October, it's going to be a challenge to even have a choice of where to stay.  The smart money is to take what you can get, and plan for a future trip in a great location at a less crazy time of year.

Dave


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 9, 2019)

Is it hard to exchange into Hawaii the last week in June and the first two (2) weeks in July ?


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 9, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> Is it hard to exchange into Hawaii the last week in June and the first two (2) weeks in July ?



Far enough ahead of time, I'd say probably not.  Depending on where you want to stay, you'd just need to get in line at the right time.

Dave


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 9, 2019)

triangulum33 said:


> One obvious, but often underestimated characteristic of the Big Island is its size.  Two points that look relatively close together on the map can take longer than expected to travel.  Waikoloa for example is 45min to Kona and about 2hrs to Volcanoes National Park.



There are other challenging drives on the islands.  Try Kaanapali to Hana on Maui, or Ko Olina to Hanauma Bay during rush hour on Oahu.

Since they finished the Saddle road I avoid the southern route past Kona.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Luanne (Mar 9, 2019)

SmithOp said:


> There are other challenging drives on the islands.  Try Kaanapali to Hana on Maui, or Ko Olina to Hanauma Bay during rush hour on Oahu.
> 
> Since they finished the Saddle road I avoid the southern route past Kona.
> 
> ...


The biggest reason to take the southern route is so you can stop at the bakery.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 9, 2019)

Luanne said:


> The biggest reason to take the southern route is so you can stop at the bakery.



Punalu'u Bakery in Na'alehu is a great reason to take that road. 

Dave


----------



## Hawaiibarb (Mar 24, 2019)

I usually stay in Kona  when  I go to the Big Island......not as nice as Waikaloa, but more convenient.  The two places I have have enjoyed are Wyndham Hawaiian Village and Royal Sea Cliff, both on Alii Drive, both very comfortable and well-maintained.


----------



## bevans (Mar 24, 2019)

This is a little about the Punalu'u Bakery which is a must stop for us whenever we visit the Big Island.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 24, 2019)

Hawaiibarb said:


> I usually stay in Kona  when  I go to the Big Island......not as nice as Waikaloa, but more convenient.  The two places I have have enjoyed are Wyndham Hawaiian Village and Royal Sea Cliff, both on Alii Drive, both very comfortable and well-maintained.


I always say it's hard to compare Kona and Waikoloa. One is a funky little town with lots of restaurant choices, the other is a resort with limited restaurants, unless you want to eat at the generally overpriced hotel restaurants.

That said we always felt a perfect trip to the Big Island was one week in Kona, one in Waikoloa, and a few nights in Volcano Village at the Kilauea Lodge.


----------



## bevans (Mar 24, 2019)

Luanne, i could not agree with you more as we have done your itinerary more than once and the Kilauea lodge european style menu is unique and my favorite restaurant on the Big Island.


----------



## DianeG (Mar 29, 2019)

For Ironman week, you are by now way too late for anything on the west side of the Island... it’s booked even more solid than Christmas week. You should reserve something other than a timeshare immediately, as a back-up, if your dates are set and you do not want to ultimately camp in your car.
Even rental cars would be in short supply by now, if you don’t already have one booked. However, a car pick-up at Hilo airport may still be able to be reserved - I’d lock in my car rental now too (look at Costco and at DiscountHawaiiCarRental.com)


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Apr 2, 2019)

One year we reserved a week at Kona Coast 2.  We wanted to go to the Volcano park and tried to book a hotel room in Hilo.  It turns out the it was the week of the Merry Monarch Hula contest.  Just about everything in the area was booked.  We did find a place but the whole area was kind of a "zoo".  People all over, difficulty parking, had to make res's for any restaurants, etc.  

So, my advice to the OP is to try to nail something down.  Many hotels have a no-penalty cancellation.  So, once you get this back-up plan in place you can continue to search for the "BEST".   But perhaps the BEST is the place that has vacancies (humor).


----------



## daventrina (Apr 3, 2019)

DianeG said:


> ... if your dates are set and you do not want to ultimately camp in your car.
> Even rental cars would be in short supply by now, if you don’t already have one booked. However, a car pick-up at Hilo airport may still be able to be reserved - I’d lock in my car rental now too (look at Costco and at DiscountHawaiiCarRental.com)


Like you said ... IF there is a car available to sleep in ....
We landes ae day morning once .. and is was actually nice to go to Ironman at least once...


----------



## mentalbreak (Apr 25, 2019)

Yikes! I am so glad I read this. We have a HGCV Kings’ Land exchange for these dates and had no idea it was Ironman.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## daventrina (May 14, 2019)

Kona Reef
Sea Village
Kona Coast Resort


----------



## Rjbeach2003 (May 16, 2019)

We've stayed at Kona Coast and Holua Loa, as both are Shell Vacations of which we are members.  Haven't stayed at Paniol'o Greens in Waikolo'a Village yet, the third Shell property, but probably will on next trip to Big Island.  I prefer being on the South Kohala Coast, so if you could get a TS there I'd grab it.  We have rented houses twice in Mauna Lani for 8 or more, and it's our preferred location.

When we are at KCR at the south end of Kailua-Kona, we end up driving north for the snorkeling, beaches and scenery.  We do spend a little time in Kailua-Kona, but only a little. too tee shirt shoppy, if that's a word.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (May 17, 2019)

Lots of good advice, but not a peep from the OP.  Oh well!


----------



## pedro47 (May 17, 2019)

There is a government/ military resort on the island. What is the name of it?
Thanks.


----------



## Luanne (May 17, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> There is a government/ military resort on the island. What is the name of it?
> Thanks.


Are you thinking of the one in Volcano National Park?  That is Kilauea Military Camp.


----------



## geist1223 (May 17, 2019)

KMC has a web site. Cost of rental is based upon size of unit and Rank.


----------



## pedro47 (May 17, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> KMC has a web site. Cost of rental is based upon size of unit and Rank.


Yes, I think is the one.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 17, 2019)

CanuckTravlr said:


> Lots of good advice, but not a peep from the OP.  Oh well!



I got the OP the days she was looking for.  So I can confirm she had found something.  She is not a frequent poster, but an occasional lurker. LOL


----------



## TravelTime (May 17, 2019)

I see availability for that week using MVC DPs. I guess it is not sold out.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (May 17, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> I got the OP the days she was looking for.  So I can confirm she had found something.  She is not a frequent poster, but an occasional lurker. LOL



Thanks for that update, Sandy.  Just a bit of a pet peeve of mine!!


----------



## Tamaradarann (May 18, 2019)

Hawaiibarb said:


> I usually stay in Kona  when  I go to the Big Island......not as nice as Waikaloa, but more convenient.  The two places I have have enjoyed are Wyndham Hawaiian Village and Royal Sea Cliff, both on Alii Drive, both very comfortable and well-maintained.



We have a week in Bay Club in December and are thinking about another week prior at the Wyndham Hawaiian Village on Alii Drive.  It seems like about a mile walk from the Wyndham Hawaiian Village to the Village of Kailua.  Is there a sidewalk or safe way of walking that mile?  While we are not shirt shop people, we are micro beer drinking people.  While we don't drink and drive, but we sure do drink.  So being able to walk there even if we need to take an Uber back at night would be great.


----------



## Luanne (May 18, 2019)

Tamaradarann said:


> We have a week in Bay Club in December and are thinking about another week prior at the Wyndham Hawaiian Village on Alii Drive.  It seems like about a mile walk from the Wyndham Hawaiian Village to the Village of Kailua.  Is there a sidewalk or safe way of walking that mile?  While we are not shirt shop people, we are micro beer drinking people.  While we don't drink and drive, but we sure do drink.  So being able to walk there even if we need to take an Uber back at night would be great.


We have stayed at the Wyndham Hawaiian Village.  We would walk every morning to Island Lava Java, which is kind of at the north end of Kona.  Not a bad walk, and yes there are sidewalks (to the best of my recollection).  The location of Island Lava Java has changed since the last time we were there.  It was a little under a mile, each way.  I'm just using that location as kind of a landmark.


----------



## Tamaradarann (May 18, 2019)

Luanne said:


> We have stayed at the Wyndham Hawaiian Village.  We would walk every morning to Island Lava Java, which is kind of at the north end of Kona.  Not a bad walk, and yes there are sidewalks (to the best of my recollection).  The location of Island Lava Java has changed since the last time we were there.  It was a little under a mile, each way.  I'm just using that location as kind of a landmark.



Thank you Luanne.  As long as there are sidewalks to get to the Village we are there.  The distance of a mile or more is not an issue.  We walk all over Honolulu from the Hilton Hawaiian Village.  Walking to Kapiolani Park and back is an weekly thing.  Our nightly walk is usually to Moana Surfrider and back.  My husband goes to Duke's Statue and back every morning.  Our longest walks together were to Downtown Honolulu and back.  My husband is a wimp though.  For years I walked around Diamond Head and back without him, however I had to stop since I had a hard time getting to the next bathroom in that upper around the crater area which doesn't have Hotels every few feet like Kalakaua does.


----------



## Luanne (May 18, 2019)

Tamaradarann said:


> Thank you Luanne.  As long as there are sidewalks to get to the Village we are there.  The distance of a mile or more is not an issue.  We walk all over Honolulu from the Hilton Hawaiian Village.  Walking to Kapiolani Park and back is an weekly thing.  Our nightly walk is usually to Moana Surfrider and back.  My husband goes to Duke's Statue and back every morning.  Our longest walks together were to Downtown Honolulu and back.  My husband is a wimp though.  For years I walked around Diamond Head and back without him, however I had to stop since I had a hard time getting to the next bathroom in that upper around the crater area which doesn't have Hotels every few feet like Kalakaua does.


We walk a lot on vacation as well.  However, when we're in Hawaii we tend to walk in the mornings, not later in the day when it gets warmer (and more humid).  But in NYC and San Francisco it's not unusual for us to walk 6 miles a day.


----------



## Luanne (May 18, 2019)

Tamaradarann said:


> Thank you Luanne.  As long as there are sidewalks to get to the Village we are there.  The distance of a mile or more is not an issue.  We walk all over Honolulu from the Hilton Hawaiian Village.  Walking to Kapiolani Park and back is an weekly thing.  Our nightly walk is usually to Moana Surfrider and back.  My husband goes to Duke's Statue and back every morning.  Our longest walks together were to Downtown Honolulu and back.  My husband is a wimp though.  For years I walked around Diamond Head and back without him, however I had to stop since I had a hard time getting to the next bathroom in that upper around the crater area which doesn't have Hotels every few feet like Kalakaua does.


I need to apologize.  Dh said as he remembers it there are no sidewalks until you get into town.


----------



## Tamaradarann (May 19, 2019)

Luanne said:


> I need to apologize.  Dh said as he remembers it there are no sidewalks until you get into town.



When you walked in the mornings did you walk on the side of the road.  That can be dangerous!  I guess we will need to Uber it both ways when drinking in Town.


----------



## Tamaradarann (May 19, 2019)

That is why we say we have been to all 6 islands you can stay at our favorite is Honolulu, if you must have a car go to another island.  We stay in Honolulu without a car for months; therefore, we don't have the expense of renting and parking a car, traffic, finding a parking space etc.  We never have an issue with worrying about drinking and driving.  On the other islands it is always a question do you drive or do you Uber since you can't walk and the public transportation is not sufficient.


----------



## Luanne (May 19, 2019)

Tamaradarann said:


> When you walked in the mornings did you walk on the side of the road.  That can be dangerous!  I guess we will need to Uber it both ways when drinking in Town.


Yes, we walked on the side of the road.  I think along parts of the road there was a line the side of the lane, and I don't ever remember feeling too unsafe.  But walking at night, in the dark, would be tricky.  When you arrive take a look at the road between the timeshare and town and see how comfortable you might feel walking along the side.


----------



## Luanne (May 19, 2019)

Tamaradarann said:


> That is why we say we have been to all 6 islands you can stay at our favorite is Honolulu, if you must have a car go to another island.  We stay in Honolulu without a car for months; therefore, we don't have the expense of renting and parking a car, traffic, finding a parking space etc.  We never have an issue with worrying about drinking and driving.  On the other islands it is always a question do you drive or do you Uber since you can't walk and the public transportation is not sufficient.


It's good there a a variety to the islands that can meet everyone's taste.  I don't care for Honolulu (which isn't an island, just a city on Oahu  ).  I loved Honolulu as a college student, but not so much now.

On the other islands, Maui in particular, there isn't an issue of an expense for paying for parking, traffic or finding a parking space.  I can't imagine being without a car on Maui or the Big Island.  Too much to see and do that requires you to get out there.  Now, when we go places like NYC, San Francisco or other cities we never rent a car just for the reasons you mentioned.


----------



## Tamaradarann (May 19, 2019)

Luanne said:


> It's good there a a variety to the islands that can meet everyone's taste.  I don't care for Honolulu (which isn't an island, just a city on Oahu  ).  I loved Honolulu as a college student, but not so much now.
> 
> On the other islands, Maui in particular, there isn't an issue of an expense for paying for parking, traffic or finding a parking space.  I can't imagine being without a car on Maui or the Big Island.  Too much to see and do that requires you to get out there.  Now, when we go places like NYC, San Francisco or other cities we never rent a car just for the reasons you mentioned.



When we go to the other islands we get a car also.  As I said if you must have a car go to a different island they are all great and different.  Why go to Honolulu where the parking and traffic is horrible.  As far as you loving Honolulu as a college student we didn't have the money to anywhere when we were college students.  Maybe that's why we are making up for it now.  I have thing about the song the music group the Birds recorded in the 60's.  Turn, Turn Turn.  One of the lines in the song is "there is a season turn, turn, turn".  I feel that when you are in your late teens and twenties it is your season to be in a city to go out and party.  Then you get into your child bearing and bringing up children years and it is your season to be in a suburb or rural area.  Then when your children are grown it is your second season to be in a city and Honolulu is our city for going out and partying.  We are in that season of our life until we can't do it any longer ....


----------

